# Blade guards



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay let's rethink all this talk about blade guards:blink:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Where do you guys find this crap.


That's scary as hell.


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Got to about the 2 minute mark and couldn't watch anymore.

Not sure a band saw would be safer or not, but I've seen idiocy like that done on them before.






The cut @ 58 seconds and hand position at 1:40 are scary....


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

I watched about 1/3 of it and was twitching the whole time, he doesn't cut himself does he?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Band saw guy does not cut himself.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG. The guy is smoking in a work place!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bewildering really.
.




.




 











 







.


----------

